# Pier and surf shark fishing sc.



## Lonewolf31 (Jan 14, 2008)

Are there any preferred baits for sharks.live bait or cut bait?which is better?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Chunks of stingray or Ladyfish...


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

To add on to what railroader said i would try to use whats in the water. If there are alot of bluefish around use them, if its menhaden try that. Use what the sharks are feeding on...


----------



## Lonewolf31 (Jan 14, 2008)

i've heard that they make scallops from stingrays and skates.is that true?


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Hmmmmm...anythings possible nowdays....wouldn't suprise me


----------



## Lonewolf31 (Jan 14, 2008)

On several occasions i had a run but when i'd pick up the rod the line would go slack.cutt above the leader.I never figured out what was doin this. any ideas?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

how longs ur leader? big sharks i use 3' or so of 350 lb single strand....smaller ones i use 6"-1' of 130 lb single strand.....not much luck on big ones yet but with the 5-7' class i rarely get a bite off.


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

Best bait I've found for SC toothies is big mullet. Catch large mullet in the surf with a cast net and then cut them up in two or three pieces for bait. I haven't been able to keep fresh bloody mullet in the water long before getting a run on it. Also whiting chunks make great bait. 

For leader I personally use about 4ft of weedeater line with a 3ft piece of 275# coated 7 strand cable with an 8/0-14/0 circle hook. I use the multi strand cable to avoid kinks.


----------



## Lonewolf31 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Leader Length*

I started out with 13" to 18" leaders i switched to 36" ,but I still had the same problem several times. weedeater line? really?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Lonewolf31 said:


> weedeater line? really?


Yes.

http://http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40289


----------



## Lonewolf31 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Thanks Railroader*

thats brilliant!!!! us freshwater cats would never dream up something like that


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

chumrunner said:


> Best bait I've found for SC toothies is big mullet. Catch large mullet in the surf with a cast net and then cut them up in two or three pieces for bait. I haven't been able to keep fresh bloody mullet in the water long before getting a run on it. Also whiting chunks make great bait.
> 
> For leader I personally use about 4ft of weedeater line with a 3ft piece of 275# coated 7 strand cable with an 8/0-14/0 circle hook. I use the multi strand cable to avoid kinks.


Diddo!! and for one of those big sharks a nice big *live* mullet (12" or so and bigger) scaled on one side so he leaves an oil slick any were he swims is some gettin stuff!!! Just my findings anyway. May not work for everyone.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

I just prick my finger and the blood lures them in. Then I reach down and gram 'em.


----------

